# First Time Out



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

The wife and I got our 19 babies out of brooder and let them get a taste of the run. They were piled up in a corner mostly, but I got them to venture out a little. It will be so nice when they are in and out at will. We are really enjoying our new flock. Catching and putting them back was good exercise.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

6 Easter Eggers
3 Cornish Rocks
3 Buff Orpingtons
1 Dominique ..we think
1 Silkie Bantam 
1 Frizzle Bantam
1 Unknown Pullet
1 Unknown Bantam
2 Black Sex Links


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable ........


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

A long handled fishing net works GREAT for chicken rodeo. You don't have to catch them with it, but just to herd them. And if you have a pissy tempered roo, just cap it over him for awhile. It has a humbling effect in front of his girls.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Well it is suppose to be a pullet (Tractor Supply) but the dots are not in bars so far. Its almost 4 weeks old, so we will see. Either one will be just wonderful!


----------

